# 8N Sputters / tries to die when going uphill



## brad051380 (May 30, 2010)

Hey all. New tractor owner. just purchased my 8N tractor about a month ago. The tractor starts up just bumping the starter (level ground). 
However, when i started brush mowing a week ago i made a few rounds no issues..then all of a sudden while going up a hill the tractor would sputter and attempt to die on me. My first thought was fuel delivery. so i checked the sediment bowl and it was clean. Drained the fuel from the carb drain (hoping to flush any sediment that could have been present). then it would start up and run great. But would persist on the hills. So then i figured it was electrical. I did find out it needed new points/plugs. SO i replaced points/plugs/condenser and ran a new wire from teh coil to points (the old one was in bad shape). Started it up and ran even better, but still the same issue going up hill. Could it be in the still? Float sticking going up hill?
Thanks all in advance.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I would think be a carburated engine the float might be set too low?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Air or caruration problem. Check to make sure the air cleaner is clean and it is getting good airflow.


----------



## brad051380 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks I will check float, air filter.
I was afraid I couldve been on the wrong path 
looking into the float, but all of the signs are there..
I will post my results.


----------

